# Parrots and radios



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

Just wondering if any of you leave a radio or tv on for your birds while you are out? If you do, do you find it keeps them happier, more unhappy, talk more/less, make more noise/less noise?


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

I used to have a parrot DVD which my bird would sometimes watch but he can't see the tv screen now. Peeps are in and out often enough now so I don't bother with radios etc anymore.


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

I always leave the radio on when I go out. Just seems nicer than leaving him in a quiet room alone. He likes the take though, sings away when coronation street comes on.


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

chalky76 said:


> I used to have a parrot DVD which my bird would sometimes watch but he can't see the tv screen now. Peeps are in and out often enough now so I don't bother with radios etc anymore.


What was on the parrot DVD?



lil05 said:


> I always leave the radio on when I go out. Just seems nicer than leaving him in a quiet room alone. He likes the take though, sings away when coronation street comes on.


I think I'm going to get a radio as many people seem to leave one on.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

all my birds have picked up the 'loving it' McDonalds music/whistle.Not sure if that is good or bad for us but they obviously listen.They are animated by any music that has whistling in it.


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

sarahc said:


> all my birds have picked up the 'loving it' McDonalds music/whistle.Not sure if that is good or bad for us but they obviously listen.They are animated by any music that has whistling in it.


Mine has too. Must mean the advert is on far too often lol.


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

Mine does the mac dee's theme too plus the micro wave she does not copy anything from the radio but I think that its nicer to leave the radio on as lil05 said 
I may get her a DAB radio for xmas lol


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

the idea behind this is quite sound for most flocking species.

Parrots are as you know highly social birds with a flocking hierarchy in some species. This allows them to keep in constant contact through calls and noise.

the human keeper should become head of the flock so to speak and they still use noise to communicate with this flock. In our homes they copy common noises as they I believe interpret this as the local "dialect" 

so a quite empty house can seem to a social bird that they have "Lost the flock" 

by having human voices and usual sounds it seems to reassure them that the flock is still around them and all is well.

it is an old theory and one that does seem to have merit. I certainly used to use the radio when I had parrots. I keep softbills and African song birds now and as such their own songs are enough to reassure each other that there is other birds about.

john


----------



## ek90 (May 22, 2012)

We always leave the radio on when we arent about and they do seem far happier with it


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Interesting. I used to leave the radio on when I had just the one grey but he is now in the same room as my Senegal and cockatiel- they certainly all interact vocally with each other. I think I may start using the radio again though, as additional stimulation.


----------



## greenparrot1 (Oct 20, 2013)

Yes, I always leave the radio or t.v on for my birds. They seem much happier... 
Radio four is good it has lots of people talking


:thumb:


----------

